# Random Journal entries by Walker



## S_walker (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought I'd start tracking things a little closer, so why not do it here. I'm not big on posting pictures, but will occasionally update.
Background: 38yrs old (39 in May), 6'-3 1/2" tall, currently 242lbs
Most weeks I'm in the gym 5 days a week, but often catch myself going 6. Been on TRT for about 18 months. Original test scores were under 200, after starting replacement at 250mg a week they were 1100. Feel free to add suggestions. I'll try to keep up with my diet in here too. 

Routine:
Monday- chest
Tuesday- shoulders
Wednesday- Legs
Thursday- arms - chest
Friday- back
Saturday- (sometimes) Legs, I love smashing my legs on Saturday while fresh and not fatigued from work!

I usually eat pretty good, but weekends with two kids I find my self eating like shit!

First picture was about 6 months after starting TRT and getting back in the gym.







Second picture was about a month ago.


----------



## S_walker (Apr 16, 2012)

So I hit my chest today:
Incline DB - 4-5 X 10-12 75lbs-110lbs
Dips BW 4 x 15
Lying DB pull over 3x10-12 75lbs
Flat bench DB 4x10-12 75lb, 100lb,100lb,100lb
Cross over cable (low, high) 3x15 40lb,50lb,50lb

So I kinda took it easy today. Was sorta out of my element cause I worked out later than normal. Me and the other geriatrics workout earlier...

diet sucked as well
2-granola bars
11.oz muscle milk 

12oz chicken breast
Lg. pack of beef jerky
11oz muscle milk

10oz turkey breast
1 cup steamed broccoli
2 scoops casein


----------



## S_walker (Apr 17, 2012)

shoulders
seated DB press 4x10-12 - 65,70,75,85
front DB raises 4x15 - 30,30,35,40
side DB raises 3x12 - 25,30,30
hammer strength front military press - 3x12 2-45's each side then 10lbs increments
up right rows 3x10 185,185,185
lat pull - 3x12 120,140,160
Arnold press 3x10 65,70,75

12 0z egg white
50 g whey

10 oz tuna
1 cup brown rice
20 g whey

pre-work out 10 oz egg white
25g whey

12 0z lean beef steak
1 cup green beans
1/2 cup steamed potatoes

2 scoops casein before bed

i drink a gallon of water and 3-4 lg glasses of un sweet tea a day

right now
750 mg test EW 
600mg EQ EW 
80mg var a day

tomorrow legs if my fucking back can hold up....


----------



## S_walker (Apr 18, 2012)

Back squats 225x10 315x10 365x10 405x10
front squats 225x10 245x10 275x10 315x8
hack squat machine - 3 plates each side 3x10
stiff leg dead lift 225x10 245x10 265x10
leg extension 3x10 - 200
spent about 10 minutes or better stretching back and legs

10 oz egg whites
1 scoop whey

8 oz lean steak
1 cup brown rice

8 oz lean steak
1cup brown rice
20g whey

post workout 
20g whey

8 oz lean steak
2 whole wheat tortillas
2 low fat slices pepper jack cheese

2 scoops casein before bed


----------



## S_walker (Apr 18, 2012)

So this is my journal, I figure I can post about anything I want. My wife calls me weird when I tell her shit like this, but maybe you can relate. There's like 4 maybe 5 people in my gym that squat. The rest do arms, chest, arms, chest (repeat). That's no shit either. So I'm doing my thing and can feel fuckers looking at me with attitude. I set up my last set of front squats (no one else in there does front squats) of 315 and it's like I can hear these fuckers chanting "drop it"! Maybe I am paranoid I don't know, but that shit fuels me like gasoline.


----------



## S_walker (Apr 19, 2012)

weight this morning 232.4lbs


----------



## S_walker (Apr 19, 2012)

DB seated curls
hammer curls
weighted dips
tricep extensions
close grip lat pull down
incline curls
seated tricep press

10oz egg white
25g whey
IHOP sirloin tips, two eggs over easy, hash browns, one pancake, 1tbs sugar free syrup

6 oz chicken breast
1 whole wheat tortilla

6 oz chicken breast 
1 whole wheat tortilla
20g whey

50g whey

10 oz ground lean turkey
1 sweet potato
1 pad butter

2 scoops casein before bed

switching to 150mg test prop EOD, may also continue 250mg test cyp EW?


----------



## S_walker (Apr 20, 2012)

so no gym for me today. i need to spend some extra time with the family this evening, glad i did too. will do my back tomorrow morning.

10oz egg whites
25g protein

5oz tuna
1 cup brown rice

50z tuna
1 cup protein

2 Lg handfuls of wheat thins
2 8" flour tortillas
1/2 cup cheddar cheese
20 grams protein

feel my diet already slipping for the weekend. might have something to do with the date! kids are already screaming pizza. Shit!!


----------



## S_walker (Apr 21, 2012)

just weighed twice and my scales said 228lbs both times. i don't see that being correct. i'll weigh again at the gym, but with clothes on so i know it'll be more.

going to do back today since i missed yesterday. i'm sore as hell in my lower back so this will be a light day for me.


----------



## S_walker (Apr 21, 2012)

dr scales at gym said 238 so batteries in mine must be low or something. 

quick back workout

barbell yates rows -4x10  135,225,235,245
Tbar pulls - 3x12 (3 45lb plates) 
under handed 3x12 2 plates then 25lb increments 
one arm DB pulls - 3x12 100lb
seated cable row - 3x12 140,150,160


----------



## S_walker (Apr 23, 2012)

Aromasin three or four days at 25mg killed my work out today. Every joint on my body hurt. I seem to do and feel better without an AI. WTF?


----------



## S_walker (Apr 24, 2012)

still at it, just too fuckin lazy to type it all out...^^^^^same as last week only add in more joint/back pain. started 15mg of mobic and 40mg zabaflex. still confused about aromasin dilemma


----------



## S_walker (Apr 28, 2012)

back squat 12x 135,225,275,294,315,375,405
lat pull down between sets
front squat 12x225,275,295
hack squats 3plates each side 3x12
with dead lifts between sets 275,315,375
seated hamstring singles 3x60,70,80 
cable extension 3x15 stack
tanned then sucked down 12oz egg whites and a scoop of whey, have not been eating good today, but last week my diet was pretty good. weight 236lbs

waiting for the wife to get home from gym


----------



## S_walker (Apr 28, 2012)

my pencil legs! lol


----------



## S_walker (May 5, 2012)

sorry about the pictures.


15 minutes TM 10% incline 4.5MPH
box squats 135x12x1,225x10x6
front box squats 225x10x3
tbar pulls 3 plates 3x12x3
hack squats superset w/ RDL 3 plates each side x 10 x 3
RDL 225 x 10, 275x10, 295x10
lat pull down 3 x 150 x 4

all done around 50 minutes.


----------



## S_walker (May 9, 2012)

squats 135,225,315,335,375 10 x each
front squats 225,275 x 10 each, 305 x 8 , 325 x 5
hack squats, superset with RDL
3 plates each side x 10 x 3
RDL 225, 275, 315 x 10 x 3
seated leg extension stack x 15 x 3

diet is still decent, eating around 3000 cal a day, felt good today. i love to do squats and RDL's together!


----------



## S_walker (May 14, 2012)

I love doing legs

back squat 135,225,275,315, 365 x 10, 405 x 5
front squats 225,275,315 x 10
hack squats 3 plates each side 10 x 3
RDL 225, 275, 315 x 10
seated hamstring curl single leg  70,80,90 x 15
leg extension stack 15 x 3 

today I was worried my back would keep me on light duty, but I got started and felt great. I changed routine up this week.
monday- legs
tuesday- shoulders
wednesday- chest and bi's
thursday- back and tri's
friday- legs
will try to do some cardio and ab work saturday


----------



## S_walker (May 14, 2012)

feel free to critique my routine!


----------



## S_walker (May 14, 2012)

feel free to critique my routine! 

been doing low intensity high recovery type workout


----------



## S_walker (May 17, 2012)

chest and bi's yesterday and back and tri's today. joints killed me yesterday so i upped the aromasin to 25mg ED. 

Cycle now looks like:
test P 100mg ED
EQ 900mg EW
test C 250mg EW
test E 250mg EW
var 80mg ED
winni 50mg ED

my gains have been very minimal, but getting more and more vascular. really missing the strength from the tren right now. almost to the point of stopping this cycle and just cruising for 5-6 weeks just to start new cycle.


----------



## S_walker (May 18, 2012)

still going at it with the eq, test p, test e, winni and var

stayed home from work to help get ready for my little girls 3rd birthday party. hit the gym early to do my legs. decent workout i guess. took 30 mg of addi pre work out so was super focused lol

back squat 135,225,275,315 x10 405 x 5
front squat 225, 275, 315 x 10
hack squats 3 plates each side 8 x 3 
RDL 315 3 x 8
seated hamstring singles 70,80,90 x 12
leg extensions stack x 15,12,10

then 2 hrs in hot sun doing lawn work and some mattress cardio and I'm spent ;?"


----------



## S_walker (May 22, 2012)

Barbell Rows- 3x8x135,185,225
Yates Rows-  3x8x185,225,245
Wide-Grip Lat Pull downs- 3x8x120,140,160
Machine Rows- 3x8x stack
Hyper-extensions- 3x8x 45lb plate 
Biceps
Incline Dumbbell Curls- 3x8x45,50,55
Seated Dumbbell Hammer Curls- 3x8x45,50,55
Seated Concentration Curls- 3x8x45,50,55


----------

